# Suggest a case, please



## GLeN (Nov 26, 2007)

Im looking for a case for my xmas build. Im looking for a big case thatwould hold a  8800gt without a doubt. It should look good, but none of them cases that look like a nade exploded inside and have lots of leds everywhere. Maybe a window...? Preferably black but is not a  big factor. And hopefully it doesnt blow a hole in my pocket so it shouldnt be that dear. Thanks in advance, GLeN


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 26, 2007)

go to places like dabs.com/ebuyer.com etc and find one that suits you. personally i think alot of "value" cases meet most peoples needs so dont be put of by the cheap price. also reviews are a very good thing to go by.

any idea on how much you want to spend?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 26, 2007)

The Cooler Master Cosmos 1000 case is perfect for this build. I highly recommend it.


----------



## GLeN (Nov 26, 2007)

not that much, around 60 gbp. That coolermaster looks awesome


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 26, 2007)

Antec 900 is very good- but according to others cable management can be a problem. However its looks are like marmite - you either love or hate it.


----------



## Grings (Nov 26, 2007)

coolermaster 'dominator' cm-690, better than most under £100


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> Antec 900 is very good- but according to others cable management can be a problem. However its looks are like marmite - you either love or hate it.



Agreed...just have to be imaginative if wiring is a premium concern. From the factory t comes with 2 big straps to hold the wiring to the mobo tray behind the drive bays. Looked ok that way when I first put mine together.....but then my dremmel got the best of my 900 and all my wires are behind the tray now...lol


----------



## Nemesis881 (Nov 26, 2007)

I would check my case out (see system specs) on newegg.  It was only $75 and is 8800GTX compatible.  The giant 240mm and 120mm fans are as quiet as could be, and you could fit a small child with the space you have (not recommended..)  Best case you can get for the price IMO.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Nov 26, 2007)

Thermaltake Soprano DX


----------



## KennyT772 (Nov 26, 2007)

Gigabyte 3DAurora 570. I bought one for the same reasons, large amount of room, strong built, nice window. Sadly I had to sell my rig. Go check it out online. Mine is for sale but I'm guessing shipping would be a bit much from me to you.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 27, 2007)

do you like nice simple cases or do you want something flashier?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 27, 2007)

akasa eclipse,big,wide and sexy black inside.Good cooling too 120mm f/r.


----------



## das müffin mann (Nov 27, 2007)

rosewill r5604 by far the best case ive ever owned its all alluminum stays very cool (running 2x 2900's in crossfire no heat probs i still have room to spare oh did i mention its 30 bucks very accesible side and front panels comes off very very easily also has a lock if you need to stash something its black kinda heavy but thats expected very simple neat design also i had a sunbeam tech case that was pretty good to me to


----------



## GLeN (Nov 27, 2007)

For the mean time Im getting the coolermaster elite 330 case   Its only 25 pounds  Thanks for the replies ppl


----------



## panchoman (Nov 27, 2007)

there have been loads of case suggestion threads already, but anyway, cooler master cosmos or cooler master stacker 832 are 2 great ones.


----------



## zekrahminator (Nov 27, 2007)

Another vote for the Antec 900 here .


----------



## Chewy (Nov 27, 2007)

coolermaster cosmos is great. If you want portablity why not go for a thermaltake lanbox or something similar from Silverstone? Silverstone rocks just check my Avatar! lol

 you want small I can did up a nice small case and a real good matx board thats just as good as an Gigabyte ds3 ATX board if not better.. its a board by Gigabyte a g33 model.. the most expencive one its only $140 and can hit like over 500fsb.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 27, 2007)

GLeN said:


> For the mean time Im getting the coolermaster elite 330 case   Its only 25 pounds  Thanks for the replies ppl



Fair enough - clean and cheap case.


----------



## B1gg3stN00b (Nov 29, 2007)

Sunbeam Transformer Full Tower.

About 65 USD and soooo much room.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 29, 2007)

I've owned so many cases, it ridiculous. Antec, thermaltake, enermax, you name it. This is the best case I've eve owned. It's very roomy, has a motherboard tray, good airflow, and it's solid as a tank. Seriously, check it out:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811165007


----------



## trt740 (Nov 29, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> The Cooler Master Cosmos 1000 case is perfect for this build. I highly recommend it.



This case is awesome wow is it wide enought for a thermalright Ultra extereme and a 8800 gtx do you know







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138


----------



## hat (Nov 29, 2007)

Cooler master stacker 830?


----------



## trt740 (Nov 29, 2007)

trt740 said:


> This case is awesome wow is it wide enought for a thermalright Ultra extereme and a 8800 gtx do you know
> 
> 
> 
> ...



found the answer and it giant wide and won't fit in my computer desk mount Damn


----------



## snuif09 (Dec 12, 2007)

thermaltake armor looks cool


----------



## hugz (Dec 12, 2007)

Lian-Li V2000B PLUS 2, amen.


----------



## FatForester (Dec 12, 2007)

My vote's for any of the Antec P180 / P182s. One of my friends got one, and they're great to work with! The 900 and Cosmos are also great cases too, I just like the P180's simplistic design, but kick ass interior.

EDIT: I forgot one thing about the P180.. if you have a larger ATX PSU, it might or might not play well w/ this case. My friend got the PC Power and Cooling Silencer 610, which is 1 inch longer than standard power supplies (pretty awesome PSU, too). He had some trouble with that lower fan to get it to fit, but he worked it out. I'm not sure about the 900 and Cosmos about how a larger PSU will fit in them, but that might be something you should check out if that could be a problem.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2007)

I just got my new system running. I went with the Cosmos and I love the thing!  it makes a full atx board look like a micro micro board. I have a lot of room to do whatever and if you ask about sound... my x box makes more sound than the computer! my vote is for the cosmos and if you want some pics of the inside or what not let me know...


----------



## Basard (Dec 12, 2007)

Coolermaster RC-690, very cheap, very nice looking, I personally installed an 8800GT into it for my friend, it had room to spare. Holds 5 or 6 120mm fans.  The cosmos, of course, is WAY better, but it costs a lot more.  Check out the RC-690, if you haven't yet.


----------



## aspire (Dec 12, 2007)

Giagabyte Aurora 570

Great case

Quality is second to none.

Easy to water cool.

Window or mesh side panel, both are included.

Huge! Will fit extended atx boards and 8800 ultras with ease.


----------



## GLeN (Dec 12, 2007)

HAHA these replies are f()ckin awesome!! THanks everyone!! Im looking at all the cases right now, the cosmos is one of the best lookin cases inside and out imo, ill give ya all feed back when i looked at all the cases


----------



## aspire (Dec 12, 2007)

My rig uses the Aurora 570 and the link to it is in my sig.

Take a peek and tell me what ya think. Hopefully it'll give you a good idea of how awesome it is.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2007)

My sata dvd burner is louder than the CPU it self... and I had to laugh when i put the cover back on it... From some sound to NO SOUND in seconds.


----------



## aspire (Dec 12, 2007)

If your cpu is making noises at all that might be a sign that something is terribly wrong


----------



## GLeN (Dec 12, 2007)

aspire said:


> My rig uses the Aurora 570 and the link to it is in my sig.
> 
> Take a peek and tell me what ya think. Hopefully it'll give you a good idea of how awesome it is.



Not bad, not bad althought i rather have something a bit more suttle


----------



## aspire (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats where the mesh side panel comes in


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 12, 2007)

I like your case a lot Aspire.


----------



## aspire (Dec 12, 2007)

Cold Storm said:


> I like your case a lot Aspire.



Thanks man, I do too


----------



## trt740 (Dec 13, 2007)

*I have this case and it is really nice*

it heavy but really really nice http://clubit.com/product_detail.cfm?itemno=CA1311437


----------



## BloodTotal (Dec 16, 2007)

I definately recomend the Antec P182 Performance case, it meets all you criteria, no LEDs, black, and silent as a dream. Has enough room for a 8800GT . But if you want to OC then get something else.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 27, 2007)

SILVERSTONE  TEMJIN  SST-TJ10B BLACK...

fantastic... in any respect!


----------

